

Balde: A microframework for C based on GLib and bad intentions - rbanffy
http://balde.io/

======
pjc50
The "bad intentions" being presumably to make a web framework out of C
strings, where every string operation is a potential security hole?

(Actually I think this is hilarious, as an oldschool C programmer myself, but
not for practical purposes)

~~~
rafaelmartins
haha. exactly! :)

------
homarp
too bad about the GLib dependency. Kind of ruin the idea of running this on
embedded device.

~~~
rafaelmartins
the project just uses the very basic structures from GLib, then it is possible
(and planned) to migrate out of it in the future.

